# [Portage] mise à jour bloquée à cause de kde-env [résolu]

## l_arbalette

Un copié collé vaut mieux qu'un long discours : qu'est-ce que je fait ?

```
 emerge -avuDN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kde-env (is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r5)

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/arts-3.5.5 [3.5.2-r1] USE="alsa esd mp3 vorbis -artswrappersuid -debug -jack -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -nas -xinerama" 944 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-env-3-r4  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r5 [3.5.2-r6] USE="alsa arts cups fam%* spell ssl -acl -debug -doc -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -lua% -openexr -tiff -utempter% -xinerama -zeroconf" LINGUAS="-he%" 15,159 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/libkonq-3.5.5 [3.5.2] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 23,292 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/libkcddb-3.5.5 [3.5.2] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" 6,139 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/libkdenetwork-3.5.4 [3.5.0] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama (-kdexdeltas%)" 12,622 kB

Total size of downloads: 58,159 kB

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

T-bow-Dlx / # emerge --unmerge kde-env

--- Couldn't find 'kde-env' to unmerge.

>>> No packages selected for removal by unmerge.
```

----------

## CryoGen

unmerge kde-env  :Wink: 

La nouvelle version de kdelibs intègre kde-env.

----------

## l_arbalette

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> unmerge kde-env 
> 
> La nouvelle version de kdelibs intègre kde-env.

 

 :Wink:   tu n'as pas bien lu la fin de mon post (dans la balise [code])....

----------

## yoyo

Bizarre ... Tu ne l'aurais pas mis dans le /etc/portage/package.provided par hasard ??

Sinon, tu as essayé un emerge -O1 kde-env && emerge -C kde-env ??

Enjoy !

----------

## CryoGen

 *t-bow wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   unmerge kde-env 
> 
> La nouvelle version de kdelibs intègre kde-env. 
> 
>   tu n'as pas bien lu la fin de mon post (dans la balise [code])....

 

 :Embarassed:  Désolé, c'était un réflex   :Embarassed: 

----------

## guilc

Tu dois avoir un paquet qui demande kde-env non ?

ça donne quoi avec l'option -t ?

----------

## SanKuKai

KDE-3.5.5 est en train de passer en stable cependant certains packages de KDE-3.5.2 subsistent (kmail, kalarm,...)

Du coup les versions 3.5.2 et 3.5.5 de kdelibs sont requises.

J'ai eu le même problème que j'ai résolu en passant en testing les packages problématiques.

----------

## guilc

 *SanKuKai wrote:*   

> Du coup les versions 3.5.2 et 3.5.5 de kdelibs sont requises.

 

Faux, la dépendance doit être sur kdelibs-3.5*, pas sur une sous-release 3.5.2 par exemple.

Si tel est le cas, c'est soit un bug a reporter, soit que le passage en stable n'est pas fini (je penche pour ça) et qu'il suffit d'attendre un peu et de resynchroniser portage.

Et toutes le applis ne passeront pas en 3.5.5. Celles qui n'ont pas changé entre 3.5.2 et 3.5.5 ne seront pas passées en 3.5.5. Exemple :

```
# ls /var/db/pkg/kde-base/ -1 | grep -v 3.5.5

kcheckpass-3.5.0/

kcminit-3.5.3/

kdcop-3.5.1/

kdeaddons-docs-konq-plugins-3.5.4/

kdebase-pam-6/

kdebugdialog-3.5.0/

kode-3.5.2/

kreadconfig-3.5.0/

kstart-3.5.0/

libkdenetwork-3.5.4/

libkmime-3.5.3/

libkpgp-3.5.4/

libksieve-3.5.0/

mimelib-3.5.4/

```

@+

----------

## Temet

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *SanKuKai wrote:*   Du coup les versions 3.5.2 et 3.5.5 de kdelibs sont requises. 
> 
> Faux, la dépendance doit être sur kdelibs-3.5*, pas sur une sous-release 3.5.2 par exemple.

 

Relis la première phrase de son post  :Wink: 

----------

## l_arbalette

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Bizarre ... Tu ne l'aurais pas mis dans le /etc/portage/package.provided par hasard ??

 

Je n'ai pas ce fichier.

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Sinon, tu as essayé un emerge -O1 kde-env && emerge -C kde-env ??

 

Je viens d'essayer : idem : le résultat n'a pas changé...

 *SanKuKai wrote:*   

> J'ai eu le même problème que j'ai résolu en passant en testing les packages problématiques.

 

Peux-tu développer : quels sont les paquets à mettre en ~x86 ? Et pourquoi exactement ? je n'ai pas saisi le sens de la discussion...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## netfab

Parce qu'il est fort probable que tu aies fait ta synchro de portage en plein milieu de la migration instable -> stable de kde.

Du coup, portage ne s'en sort pas dans les dépendances.

Voir le bug #154999 par exemple :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> > It looks like some kde stuff got stablised, and all the rest was left
> 
>  Not left, it just takes some time to stabilise about 300 packages, even with
> ...

 

----------

## l_arbalette

Donc le conseil de guilc résoudra mon problème je suppose ?

 *guilc wrote:*   

> le passage en stable n'est pas fini (je penche pour ça) et qu'il suffit d'attendre un peu et de resynchroniser portage.

 

ça prend combien de temps de migrer KDE 3.5.5 en stable ?

----------

## Temet

La solution est là > https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-506714.html

----------

## boozo

'alute  :Wink: 

petite correction temet cette stratégie là n'a rien solutionné pour moi : c'est très probablement kcminit le fauteur de trouble... enfin c'était le cas au taf  :Razz: 

essayez à tour de rôle les emerge -C foo && emerge -putDv world et vous trouverez bien le "coupable" ^^

Voilà, espérant vous éviter un blackscreen (autostart kde k.o.) comme j'ai eu ce matin au boulot :/

----------

## Scullder

 *t-bow wrote:*   

> ça prend combien de temps de migrer KDE 3.5.5 en stable ?

 

Une petite nuit de compil à mon avis ^^ Ca dépend de ton matos mais en moyenne, c'est ça.

----------

## Clark

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> Une petite nuit de compil à mon avis ^^ Ca dépend de ton matos mais en moyenne, c'est ça.

 

Correct, je l'ai fait cette nuit sans soucis, après avoir désinstallé sans problème kde-env.

----------

## l_arbalette

 *Temet wrote:*   

> La solution est là > https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-506714.html

 

Ben pour moi, ça a marché. Merci Temet.

Apparemment, tout le reste est passé en stable depuis hier, donc effectivement, j'en ai pour une bonne nuit de compil !

Et Portage ne se plaint plus : prêt à faire feu !

Je passe le sujet en résolu.

----------

## ceric35

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 'alute 
> 
> petite correction temet cette stratégie là n'a rien solutionné pour moi : c'est très probablement kcminit le fauteur de trouble... enfin c'était le cas au taf 
> 
> essayez à tour de rôle les emerge -C foo && emerge -putDv world et vous trouverez bien le "coupable" ^^
> ...

 

idem pour moi 

```
[blocks B     ] >=kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2 (is blocking kde-base/kde-env-3-r4)
```

```

[ebuild     U ]  kde-base/kdebase-meta-3.5.5 [3.5.2]

[ebuild     U ]   kde-base/konsole-3.5.5 [3.5.2-r1]

[ebuild     U ]   kde-base/drkonqi-3.5.5 [3.5.2]

[ebuild     U ]   kde-base/kpager-3.5.5 [3.5.2]

[ebuild     U ]   kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.5 [3.5.2]

[ebuild     U ]    kde-base/kpersonalizer-3.5.5 [3.5.2]

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-apps/xprop-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild     U ]   kde-base/kmenuedit-3.5.5 [3.5.2]

[ebuild     U ]   kde-base/kxkb-3.5.5 [3.5.2]

[ebuild     U ]   kde-base/kdeprint-3.5.5 [3.5.2]

[ebuild     U ]    kde-base/kghostview-3.5.5 [3.5.2]

[ebuild     U ]   kde-base/nsplugins-3.5.5 [3.5.2]

[ebuild     U ]   kde-base/ksplashml-3.5.5 [3.5.2]

[ebuild     U ]   kde-base/kate-3.5.5 [3.5.2]

[ebuild     U ]   kde-base/kappfinder-3.5.5 [3.5.2]

[ebuild     U ]   kde-base/ksmserver-3.5.5 [3.5.2]

[ebuild     U ]   kde-base/knetattach-3.5.5 [3.5.1]

[ebuild     U ]   kde-base/ktip-3.5.5 [3.5.2]

[ebuild     U ]   kde-base/kwin-3.5.5-r1 [3.5.2-r2]

[ebuild     U ]   kde-base/klipper-3.5.5 [3.5.2]

[ebuild     U ]   kde-base/ksystraycmd-3.5.5 [3.5.1]

[ebuild     U ]   kde-base/kscreensaver-3.5.5 [3.5.1]

[nomerge      ]   kde-base/kcminit-3.5.0

[ebuild  N    ]    kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.2-r6  USE="alsa ssl -acl -arts -cups -debug -doc -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -openexr -spell -tiff -xinerama -zeroconf"

[ebuild  N    ]     kde-base/kde-env-3-r4
```

----------

## Temet

Vous avez tout lu?

Y compris le truc sur les overlays et le fichier kde.class à virer ?

----------

## ceric35

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Vous avez tout lu?
> 
> Y compris le truc sur les overlays et le fichier kde.class à virer ?

 

je testais un truc mais ca a mit du temps

et en fait, emerge -C kcminit m'a virer le blockage

kcminit devait être dans mon fichier world...

EDIT : kcminit reapparait en dependance mais plus loin dans l'arbre

----------

## boozo

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Vous avez tout lu?
> 
> Y compris le truc sur les overlays et le fichier kde.class à virer ?

 

yep! comme d'hab.   :Wink: 

tout comme l'a confirmé ceric35, l'unmerge de kcminit a, a lui seul, viré le blocage... et ce qui m'a mis la puce à l'oreille c'est que même en mettant le kde-env en provided portage ne voulais rien savoir de cette affaire  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

